# [A] Night Conquers Day - Gorgonnash [25er DE#13]



## Masradolion (27. Juli 2012)

*Die Gilde Night Conquers Day (gegründet zum WoW-Europa Release) sucht vor allem folgende Klassen um das Lineup für das nächste Addon zu vervollständigen:
*
*High*
Magier
Hexenmeister
Druide (Balance, Heal)
Mönch (Heal)

*Medium:*
Todesritter (DPS)


*Low:*
Druide (Feral; DPS)

Auch nicht aufgeführte Klassen können sich gerne bewerben, Platz für engagierte und gute Spieler lässt sich fast immer finden. Wenn eure Klasse/Spec aber nicht aufgeführt ist, solltet ihr möglichst nah an unserem Gear-/Erfahrungsstand sein und eine überzeugende Bewerbung abliefern können.

*Aktueller Raidstand T12 - 7/7HM T13 - 8/8HM
*
Throne of the Four Winds: 2/2 HM
The Bastion of Twilight: 5/5 HM
Blackwing Descent: 6/6 HM
Firelands: 7/7 HM
Dragon Soul: 8/8 HM

*Was wir erwarten*:

Wir erwarten von Bewerbern, dass ihr das Maximum aus euren Chars rausgeholt habt (Enchants, Rufbelohnungen, Skillungen, Gems), eure Klasse im Schlaf beherrscht und eine hohe Attendance (>=80% bei 5 Raidtagen, also mindestens 4 Tage) garantieren könnt. Da wir einen relativ kleinen Raidkader haben, sind wir auf zuverlässige und motivierte Spieler angewiesen.

*Bisherige Erfolge*:

Wir konnten bisher jeden Boss in World of Warcraft bezwingen bevor er "outgeared" wurde.
Zu Retail(Classic) Zeiten gelang uns der Sieg über Kel'Thuzad (Naxxramas) und auch in The Burning Crusade konnten wir den Endboss - Kil'Jaeden (Sunwell Plateau) - vor Patch 3.0 niederstrecken!
Mit Wrath of the Lich King konnten wir alle Bosse in einem zeitlich vernünftigen Rahmen bezwingen und dabei auch einige Serverfirsts holen.
(Himmelsverteidiger, Todesbote, Oberste/r Kreuzfahrer/in, sowie Licht des Morgens)

*Was zeichnet uns aus*

"NCD" ist eine Gemeinschaft, die seit Release besteht und sich zusammengeschlossen hat, um ein gemeinsames Ziel zu verfolgen.
Mit viel Spaß gehen wir an neue PvE Encounter um diese bestmöglich zu bewältigen. Dazu gehört auch der Wettkampf mit anderen PvE Gilden um ein besseres Ranking und "ServerFirstKills". Des Weiteren legen wir hohen Wert auf soziale Integration, bevorzugt solltet ihr auch außerhalb der Raidzeiten des Öfteren online sein und an anderen Aktivitäten mit Gildenmitgliedern teilnehmen.

*Unsere 5 Raidtage sind*
Progress:
Montag - Donnerstag: 19:00-23:00
Sonntag: 17:00-23:00

Im aktuellen Farmcontent reduziert sich der Raidaufwand auf etwa 1-2 Tage.

*Ansprechpartner bezüglich Bewerbungen sind Qio und Nokami. *

Bewerbungen bitte wenn möglich mit Logs (WMO, WOL, WWS, etc). Vor allem bei DD Klassen können wir die Bewerbungen nicht wirklich ausreichend beurteilen, wenn diese fehlen! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Night Conquers Day

_www.night-conquers-day.de_
_www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/gorgonnash/Night+Conquers+Day/rating.tier13_25
http://eu.battle.net...11045326?page=1_


----------



## Masradolion (30. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## Masradolion (3. August 2012)

/hochschieb

Wir haben viele Gnome, die ihr gern opfern könnt für das, wonach euch gerade steht. =)


----------



## Masradolion (6. August 2012)

/hoch helf


----------



## Masradolion (8. August 2012)

/up again


----------



## mMou (8. August 2012)

Du hast du Forenregel bezüglich des Pushens schon gelesen,oder?


----------



## Masradolion (20. August 2012)

/hoch helf


----------



## Masradolion (28. August 2012)

wieder up to date


----------



## Masradolion (10. September 2012)

/push


----------

